# Why does nearly everyone in modern society act the same?



## AustinB (Nov 28, 2017)

I've noticed this a lot in our current society. Most people I've met act exactly the same. They all listen to the same music, wear the same clothes, like the same things, talk about the same things, act the same way etc. It seems genuinely hard to find anyone out there in the real world that's "unique" and "different". Everyone seems to act so fake. It's almost robotic. I can't really hold a conversation in real life because I'm just not on the same boat as everyone else. Even on social media, everyone I see acts the same and has the same goals. They all have the same personality. It makes me both angry and confused. I feel like most people are simply wearing a mask to hide their true selves from everyone else because they're afraid of going against the "social norm". They're afraid of being judged, so they act like everyone else instead so they don't get ridiculed for expressing their true feelings. Whenever someone acts different, they get called "weirdos" "losers" "abnormal" and every other insult in the book. This is probably why I was friends with all the "weird" kids in school. Can someone tell me why so many people act the same in this current day and age? Is it just pop culture? Or are they just afraid of being insulted for being different? Thanks.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 28, 2017)

Society needs to function properly and in doing so... one must act in systematic unison


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 28, 2017)

I think a lot of people put on a facade to "fit in" easier in society. I know plenty of people who are really scared of how others perceive them, and who feel like they have to look/act just like the others to be accepted.


----------



## AustinB (Nov 28, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Society needs to function properly and in doing so... one must act in systematic unison


I mean, do they really? When it comes down to personal interests/hobbies, I don't think that matters much. I also think that people being themselves would actually help people be more comftorable in their own skin and be happier with their lives, improving productivity. So I think if people acted like themselves, society would be better for a lot of individuals. I don't think you read what I wrote though. You responded almost immediately. I'm not talking about working or anything. I'm talking about the general public.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 28, 2017)

We're all furries here. Doesn't that make us different than John/Jane Doe?


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 28, 2017)

I think uniformity is being cultivated. It's not universal, but it's a sort of default and some individuals conform, submit, or simple grow into it unknowingly. This "astroturf culture" creates more of a predictable controllable market and a populace that stays in their pens. There are certain acceptable ways to step outside, especially if you're wealthy and cogent of a wider world and culture, but in some sense liberty and mobility are constrained structurally and you're on your own to recognize it and out think it somehow in time.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

It's individual basis.  Most prefer to just slide through life with minimal drama, others like to push the envelope.  It's no different than the 80's punk movement.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 28, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Society needs to function properly and in doing so... one must act in systematic unison



Why does acting in systemic unison promote society functioning normally? Sounds like you've watched Stepford Wives too many times.


----------



## AustinB (Nov 28, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I think a lot of people put on a facade to "fit in" easier in society. I know plenty of people who are really scared of how others perceive them, and who feel like they have to look/act just like the others to be accepted.


Yeah that's probably the case. I feel like people are taught to act a certain way when they're children so they don't get perceived as "off" by others. I think people should just be themselves. As long as you're not hurting anybody, go ahead and do whatever. They shouldn't have to live the way other people tell them to.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 28, 2017)

Anybody who's moved beyond middle/high school maturity should know to not give a fuck about what others think about your interests and not go out of your way to impress your shallow "friends".


----------



## AustinB (Nov 28, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> We're all furries here. Doesn't that make us different than John/Jane Doe?


Yeah. And I honestly love all of you for being so kind/sweet/unique. There's a sense of community on here that other websites can't grasp. So I'm thankful that there's people out there that I can relate too. But I'm talking about most people in general.


----------



## AustinB (Nov 28, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Anybody who's moved beyond middle/high school maturity should know to not give a fuck about what others think about your interests and not go out of your way to impress your shallow "friends".


I completely agree. To add on to this, I think those "others" that judge people based on their interests need to grow up as well and learn that some people choose to live different lifestyles than them.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 28, 2017)

I'd like to think there are people who are happy by conforming to the norm/society


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Anybody who's moved beyond middle/high school maturity should know to not give a fuck about what others think about your interests and not go out of your way to impress your shallow "friends".



Egg-fucking-zactly.  Or think a random stranger is going to instantly change what makes people happy.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 28, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'd like to think there are people who are happy by conforming to the norm/society


They're endlessly predated upon, though, like Eloi. They're presented options that range from mediocre to poor and just go with it. I'm pretty sure the movie _The Matrix_ was about these sorts of folk.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 28, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'd like to think there are people who are happy by conforming to the norm/society


I think so too. And if it really makes them happy, more power to them.


----------



## AustinB (Nov 28, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'd like to think there are people who are happy by conforming to the norm/society


There's no doubt that there are. And that's fine. But it seems like quite a few of those people only act that way so they can try to "fit in" rather than because they want too, which makes me sad. I like people expressing themselves and going "out of the norm". It makes them feel genuine and real. It adds diversity. But a lot of these people are shunned for being like this, which I think needs to change. That's why I kind of made this thread. It's sort of a vent, really.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

I predict I might need some popcorn for whats gonna happen to this thread..


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I predict I might need some popcorn for whats gonna happen to this thread..



Nah, everyone seems on the same page here.  Sending E-Cupcakes to everyone here, for the rare feat.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 28, 2017)

Do you live in a city? Is it a tourist city? If you answered "yes" and "no" respectively, then that explains it.


----------



## AustinB (Nov 28, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Do you live in a city? Is it a tourist city? If you answered "yes" and "no" respectively, then that explains it.


As of right now, I actually live out in a fairly rural area. I used to live in suburbs, and now I live here. Even out here it seems like everyone acts the same. They all follow the same stuff and listen to the same things. I've seen it on the internet and real life.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 28, 2017)

AustinB said:


> I've noticed this a lot in our current society. Most people I've met act exactly the same. They all listen to the same music, wear the same clothes, like the same things, talk about the same things, act the same way etc. It seems genuinely hard to find anyone out there in the real world that's "unique" and "different". Everyone seems to act so fake. It's almost robotic. I can't really hold a conversation in real life because I'm just not on the same boat as everyone else. Even on social media, everyone I see acts the same and has the same goals. They all have the same personality. It makes me both angry and confused. I feel like most people are simply wearing a mask to hide their true selves from everyone else because they're afraid of going against the "social norm". They're afraid of being judged, so they act like everyone else instead so they don't get ridiculed for expressing their true feelings. Whenever someone acts different, they get called "weirdos" "losers" "abnormal" and every other insult in the book. This is probably why I was friends with all the "weird" kids in school. Can someone tell me why so many people act the same in this current day and age? Is it just pop culture? Or are they just afraid of being insulted for being different? Thanks.



Capitalism and loss of cultural identity. 

America began with England sending its social refuse to another continent. They figured they could continue to tax them and they would work well because they would have great open spaces, and they wouldn't be clogging up the streets anymore. England's always been a bjt persnickety like that. The modern country is a lot better and more ethical in the testaments of democratic society, by which I mean, society where the citizens are involved with the decisions pertaining to their own governance. 

After that, America fought tooth and nail for its identity. The Revolutionary War won us our independence from the motherland. 

But... what kind of identity? As a scrapping, melting pot (or salad, take your pick) society with an impressively impressive puritan work ethic - and all the social ills that went with puritanical society. Yet one thing is clear - the innovation that sprang forth was unparalleled in the history of the world. We excelled at - well, everything pretty much, except for manners. The Brits have always been better at that.

Fast forward to the mid 1850s, where American identity once again falters and the North fought with the South. The North believes Southerners to be inbred hicks while the south considered the north over educated pricks. This begins the apparent American traditional of dividing everything into a tribalistic duopoly. Cola or Pepsi? McDonald's or Burger King? Republican or Democrat?

And so most Americans cling to one ideology or the other. It's all basically the same, tho, and one thing is clear: we are still trying to figure out our identity. And arguably we've just given up and caved to pop culture brought on by decades long advertising campaigns designed to infiltrate people's minds and produce easily manipulated consumers. 

Be a good solder. Be a good consumer. Be a good saver and get a degree and a job and retire on social security. Do everything we tell you and get good grades in school. Don't buck the wagon, and if you do, try to be as badly informed about what you're yowling about as possible. If you rebell we will castigate you and reject you. But if you do get mad, we know how to control you.


----------



## AustinB (Nov 28, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Capitalism and loss of cultural identity.
> 
> America began with England sending its social refuse to another continent. They figured they could continue to tax them and they would work well because they would have great open spaces, and they wouldn't be clogging up the streets anymore. England's always been a bjt persnickety like that. The modern country is a lot better and more ethical in the testaments of democratic society, by which I mean, society where the citizens are involved with the decisions pertaining to their own governance.
> 
> ...


Well...that's depressing. Informative, but depressing. Is there anything we can do about it?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 28, 2017)

AustinB said:


> Well...that's depressing. Informative, but depressing. Is there anything we can do about it?


Not really.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 28, 2017)

Counterculture, but eventually it becomes culture. Constant reinvention, cosmopolitan cultural circulation are options. Being unfashionable, too, picking up traditions, or fandoms, that are not establishment mainstream. Fortunately, these are usually some of the finest and most esoteric and most fun arenas anyway.  Or, of course, being an artist and creating or reviving culture. What you cultivate within yourself as an artist can elevate you above the mundane world along together with your community of art.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 28, 2017)

A thought just struck me.
I'm trying to word it out but I'm brainfarting a lot so please help me out
Here goes:
"If people should be who they are and let them do what makes them happy(ish) then what about bad people like pedophiles and zoophiles?"


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> A thought just struck me.
> I'm trying to word it out but I'm brainfarting a lot so please help me out
> Here goes:
> "If people should be who they are and let them do what makes them happy(ish) then what about bad people like pedophiles and zoophiles?"



There's always going to be a positive and negative side to everything in life.


----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Mabus (Nov 28, 2017)

Because modern society sucks ass.
Luckily im weird and refuse to do what today’s normal mainstream population does. Its cancer.

^w^


----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2017)

Was at this show...............


----------



## AustinB (Nov 28, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> A thought just struck me.
> I'm trying to word it out but I'm brainfarting a lot so please help me out
> Here goes:
> "If people should be who they are and let them do what makes them happy(ish) then what about bad people like pedophiles and zoophiles?"


Well, I mean, as long as pedophiles and zoophiles aren't actually going out and touching kids/animals, I'm not that concerned. If their pedophilia/zoophillia gets so bad they can't control it and it does actually pose a threat, that's when action should be taken.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 28, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Because modern society sucks ass.
> Luckily im weird and refuse to do what today’s normal mainstream population does. Its cancer.


Society and it's definition normality is ever evolving. Maybe one day it's normal to fuck goats and people of that hypothetical reality will call us mainstream normies :V




AustinB said:


> Well, I mean, as long as pedophiles and zoophiles aren't actually going out and touching kids/animals, I'm not that concerned. If their pedophilia/zoophillia gets so bad they can't control it and it does actually pose a threat, that's when action should be taken.


With that logic, they should "act" upon what is acceptable in society?​


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> With that logic, they should "act" upon what is acceptable in society?



Or suck-start an M109A6 Paladin.  I'd prefer that.


----------



## AustinB (Nov 28, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> With that logic, they should "act" upon what is acceptable in society?​


Let me reframe myself. I'm not saying *everything* about modern society is awful. I never said that. The societal/moral construct of "crime is bad" and "most drugs are bad" is totally understandable. Things like that which have been engraved in modern society are fine. If someone in general poses a threat to somebody else, they should be confronted. That isn't even really a societal construct. That's just general morality. I'm not anti-society. I just think society needs to change on how it accepts people that are "out of the norm" as long as they're not hurting anyone or posing a threat. If pedophiles/zoophiles (or anyone really) poses a threat, then yes, I think they should "act" upon what's acceptable in society. But simpily living a different lifestyle or being interested in different things that doesn't hurt anybody or pose a threat shouldn't mean you have to "act" upon what's acceptable in society, if that makes any sense.

To make it less confusing, as long as you don't poses a threat or hurt anyone, you shouldn't be expected to act a certain way just to be accepted.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 28, 2017)

AustinB said:


> Well...that's depressing. Informative, but depressing. Is there anything we can do about it?



Yes. Be you and don't let anyone else tell you otherwise.


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 29, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> A thought just struck me.
> I'm trying to word it out but I'm brainfarting a lot so please help me out
> Here goes:
> "If people should be who they are and let them do what makes them happy(ish) then what about bad people like pedophiles and zoophiles?"


People should be able to do *legal* things, not *illegal* things. The pursuit of happiness does not grant permission to break the law (we won't get into the topic of civil disobedience, it generally relies upon major legal reforms). Punishment for breaking the law is on a case-by-case basis, so the bad people who break the law are not going to spoil the rest of the population's rights and privileges as citizens.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 29, 2017)

JustSomeDude84 said:


> People should be able to do *legal* things, not *illegal* things. The pursuit of happiness does not grant permission to break the law (we won't get into the topic of civil disobedience, it generally relies upon major legal reforms). Punishment for breaking the law is on a case-by-case basis, so the bad people who break the law are not going to spoil the rest of the population's rights and privileges as citizens.



What if it makes me happy breaking the law and what if being happy is legal at the same time?


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 29, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> What if it makes me happy breaking the law and what if being happy is legal at the same time?


Being happy is already legal. Your reasons (actions that you act on) for being happy must be legal when not part of an organized act of civil disobedience.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 29, 2017)

AustinB said:


> Well, I mean, as long as pedophiles and zoophiles aren't actually going out and touching kids/animals, I'm not that concerned. If their pedophilia/zoophillia gets so bad they can't control it and it does actually pose a threat, that's when action should be taken.



Do you think pedophiles and zoophiles are in the same boat?



Kezi Avdiivka said:


> What if it makes me happy breaking the law and what if being happy is legal at the same time?



Your right to pursuit of happiness ends where my rights begin. 

And actually that's a bit simplistic as well - the common good, the future of humanity, and the environment should all be taken into account as we go about our lives.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 29, 2017)

JustSomeDude84 said:


> Being happy is already legal. Your reasons (actions that you act on) for being happy must be legal when not part of an organized act of civil disobedience.



Civil disobedience can be a great way to get points across without actually destabilizing society or causing harm. Unfortunately our authoritarian government is increasingly unkind to civil disobedience.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 29, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Do you think pedophiles and zoophiles are in the same boat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goodluck with defending your rights against me being happy


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 29, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Goodluck with defending your rights against me being happy



If your happiness involves making artwork, we won't have a problem. If your happiness involves target practice at 5 am as my next door neighbor, we might have a problem.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 29, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Anybody who's moved beyond middle/high school maturity should know to not give a fuck about what others think about your interests and not go out of your way to impress your shallow "friends".



Yeah, but it's interesting - that's exactly what _doesn't_ happen. It's like vast swathes of our culture try desperately to make everyone else like them. And there is that certain pull, I experience it as well. I don't want people to dislike me. I want to conform to certain standards to be likeable, employed, etc But I'm also tenacious, talk about bizarre things, have odd interests and absolutely abhor idle chitchat. If you walk up to me and try to start talking about the Kardashians and what movie you watched last night, bye bye. 

Unless it's a movie I like. Then its ok, because I can accept you into my social circle of inclusion.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 29, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> If your happiness involves making artwork, we won't have a problem. If your happiness involves target practice at 5 am as my next door neighbor, we might have a problem.



I wish I had neighbors like that :c

would be so damn fun to shoot back with blanks out of nowhere and see them run


----------



## StreetShark (Nov 29, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'd like to think there are people who are happy by conforming to the norm/society



I do this everyday. I manage two restaurant locations, this is my job. Besides, being this way in the right circumstances has its rewards.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 29, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> I wish I had neighbors like that :c
> 
> would be so damn fun to shoot back with blanks out of nowhere and see them run



Why would you shoot blanks at your neigbors? 

I would ask them to consider me in their behavior. We're neighbors and should try to get along. If they didn't do it very often I'd probably ignore. If they did it more frequently, I'd let them know. 
And then if one of their stray bullets hits my dog, I'll drag them to court.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 29, 2017)

I remember people like George Carlin touching base on the very same issue, on how the indoctrination process strips away any individuality and/or creativity from the individual to fit in with the rest of society and become another mindless drone. But what can you do, fight the powah?

Despite all the most obvious advancements that has brought society to where it is today, in essence, we're still a very primal and animalistic species and are often afraid of not fitting in and the unknown. Sometimes it's just better to go along to get along to live out a more happier life.


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 29, 2017)

The Influence of the media is surely one of the many reasons society is the way it is. From a young age people are getting manipulated into thinking "That is good" "you need this" etc.
There is a movie I have to think of right now, that sums it up superb: They Live


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 29, 2017)

It's simple, really.

We are individuals, but we are also a community species. We create communities where ever we go. Not many wants to fall outside what's comsidered normal, and for good reason. You become an outcast, or the very least frowned upon as an individual if you defy the norm, and that will have negative consequences.

Though it would depend on what we're talking about here. A lot of the shit that's socially unacceptable is unacceptable for a reason.


----------



## Simo (Nov 29, 2017)

AustinB said:


> I've noticed this a lot in our current society. Most people I've met act exactly the same. They all listen to the same music, wear the same clothes, like the same things, talk about the same things, act the same way etc. It seems genuinely hard to find anyone out there in the real world that's "unique" and "different". Everyone seems to act so fake. It's almost robotic. I can't really hold a conversation in real life because I'm just not on the same boat as everyone else. Even on social media, everyone I see acts the same and has the same goals. They all have the same personality. It makes me both angry and confused. I feel like most people are simply wearing a mask to hide their true selves from everyone else because they're afraid of going against the "social norm". They're afraid of being judged, so they act like everyone else instead so they don't get ridiculed for expressing their true feelings. Whenever someone acts different, they get called "weirdos" "losers" "abnormal" and every other insult in the book. This is probably why I was friends with all the "weird" kids in school. Can someone tell me why so many people act the same in this current day and age? Is it just pop culture? Or are they just afraid of being insulted for being different? Thanks.




They're scared, afraid, and we've grown into such a fucking paranoid state. I saw punk bands, got beat up, had a mowak in 1986, you could smoke weed and cigarettes then, at most shows. Even that was just a phase. But I read: Kafka, Kierkegaard, went to school. Nowadays, ya gotta do STEM and all, ain't no room for others, much. It's all about money, who can make the best dish soap, the best lube, the best TV, the best, the best, the best. People are afraid, just to live.


----------



## Astus (Nov 29, 2017)

I honestly only skimmed through most of the other posts... but if you want to understand why society is the way it is, you need to look at all history along with these terms; conflict theory, symbolic interactionism, and functionalism. Too lazy to Google those terms? I've got you covered 

Conflict theory - society is in a state of perpetual *conflict* due to competition for limited resources. It holds that social order is maintained by domination and power, rather than consensus and conformity.

Symbolic Interactionism - people act toward things based on the meaning those things have for them; and these meanings are derived from social *interaction* and modified through interpretation

Functionalism - society consists of different but related parts, each of which serves a particular purpose.


Applying all of those theories with regard to how history has played out, we can find people act in certain ways because socially that's how they were raised to act because it serves a function in maintaining what it is to be in a society. Like why do Americans tend put the fork on the left side of the plate when most people are right handed? Why do people shake hands with others when they first meet them? There's no inherent meaning to those concepts but in society they're important... because society says so. So people acting the same is good for society, because it functionally keeps people together and safe... the purpose of people coming together in society


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 29, 2017)

AustinB said:


> It seems genuinely hard to find anyone out there in the real world that's "unique" and "different".


I can say with total confidence that in my 46 years, I've never meet a group of more unique and different people than those I've been honored to know on this forum. And those that are active here are only a _fraction_ of those who call themselves furries. (My last furmeet had about 20 folks and not a single one was on FAF). And that is only one 'fandom' out of hundreds with equally passionate members.

There are many mindless sheep in our world, herded inexorably though a colorless landscape of muted dreams. Together, WE are like bright flowers, towering mountains, and shining light that they walk past with blind prejudice, unseeing. At times a discordant cacophony, occationally merging into symphonic harmony, but our music is always _there_, all around them. Some will stop, turn up their faces, and discover the amazing sights and sounds around them... joining their voice to the song.

I'm proud to count myself among the "different". And if someone calls me a weirdo loser for it, that's their loss. Through furmeets, cons and this forum, I get to see all the colors around me ... and it's beautiful.


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 29, 2017)

Reading this, no wonder i'm a social outcast. Doubt that'll ever change too and it doesn't help my case knowing i have a social disability that hinders my ability to understand what's considered normal. On top of that i've been heavily sheltered for most of my life, very little information on what's seen as normal, if any.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 29, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> it doesn't help my case knowing i have a social disability that hinders my ability to understand what's considered normal... very little information on what's seen as normal, if any.


You're looking in the wrong places. Value and principle define who we are, and not social tropes, which as it turns out can be gamed, manipulated, and exploited by _anyone_ with a few cash bills to rub together. Ask the National Socialists of yore about that. Don't look to people for normalcy, look within you heart which is governed by an Enlightened Good that you have cultivated according to principles of virtue and excellence.


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 29, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> You're looking in the wrong places. Value and principle define who we are, and not social tropes, which as it turns out can be gamed, manipulated, and exploited by _anyone_ with a few cash bills to rub together. Ask the National Socialists of yore about that. Don't look to people for normalcy, look within you heart which is governed by an Enlightened Good that you have cultivated according to principles of virtue and excellence.



Right except for the fact that i can't find a job because i have autism. Nobody wants to hire me for that exact reason. Personally i couldn't care less if people think i'm weird, i don't exist to please a bunch of cardboard cutouts. I would however love to be seen as just as good a choice as neurotypical people when it comes to being hired for something.


----------



## AustinB (Nov 29, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> Right except for the fact that i can't find a job because i have autism. Nobody wants to hire me for that exact reason.


If people aren't hiring you because you have autism, they're complete assholes that you shouldn't even work for to begin with.


----------



## AustinB (Nov 29, 2017)

Scales42 said:


> The Influence of the media is surely one of the many reasons society is the way it is. From a young age people are getting manipulated into thinking "That is good" "you need this" etc.
> There is a movie I have to think of right now, that sums it up superb: They Live


I was actually thinking about watching that movie the other day lol. 
Is it any good?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 29, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> Right except for the fact that i can't find a job because i have autism. Nobody wants to hire me for that exact reason. Personally i couldn't care less if people think i'm weird, i don't exist to please a bunch of cardboard cutouts. I would however love to be seen as just as good a choice as neurotypical people when it comes to being hired for something.



Off topic, but if you are in the US, they aren't even allowed to ask if you have anything like that, unless it would actually prevent you from performing your tasks.  It's against the law.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 29, 2017)

I dunno why everyone else is normal and we're not. I don't care! I'm kinda insane and I love it! Who wants to come with me to the depths of insanity? It's beautiful and terrible and anything is possible, YAHOOOO!


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Off topic, but if you are in the US, they aren't even allowed to ask if you have anything like that, unless it would actually prevent you from performing your tasks.  It's against the law.



They don't ask, i usually tell em which was clearly a mistake on my part that i never plan to make again. But they aren't legally allowed to deny me for that, although i'm sure they find other reasons. Even Walmart wouldn't hire me.


----------



## JCobalt (Nov 29, 2017)

See I don't know if this is a result of just getting older, but I find that I have tried to put myself out there time and time again, and to be perfectly honest with you, I'd die for someone to outright call me a loser.  It's so emotionally draining to try and start a conversation, make new friends and broaden my horizons only to the sound of silence that I don't know how much longer I can keep trying to do it.

They Live is a really great film with some terribly perfect one liners.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 29, 2017)

You should learn about kids and ADHD an invisible disability but they are often treated differently in society, why?
Is it a natural instinct if someone is different they might be sick so the body is telling you to stay away from them? 
or poeple just can't process the ability to why someone acts differently or why they may be less fortunate?
or is it just fear, hate or the unknown?

back in the day not having a Ipod made you look like a loser I didn't fully understand were these poeple under some sort of spell?





the Irony in this video just look at it! apple has become what they were against 
with PC you can build what ever comes to your head.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 29, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> They don't ask, i usually tell em which was clearly a mistake on my part that i never plan to make again. But they aren't legally allowed to deny me for that, although i'm sure they find other reasons. Even Walmart wouldn't hire me.



If you haven't tried it, look into temp agencies, if they are available in your area.  They usually work on new hire commissions, so they just want warm bodies to collect their checks.



JCobalt said:


> See I don't know if this is a result of just getting older, but I find that I have tried to put myself out there time and time again, and to be perfectly honest with you, I'd die for someone to outright call me a loser.  It's so emotionally draining to try and start a conversation, make new friends and broaden my horizons only to the sound of silence that I don't know how much longer I can keep trying to do it.



That's a benefit of the internet, and specifically this forum.  It allows isolated people from all over to connect on common grounds.


----------



## JCobalt (Nov 30, 2017)

I always have the phobia that even among strangers with common ground I have to break into this circle of people who already know each other.  I guess it's one of those things that gets easier the more you stick around though.  

I guess that's another thing, too, is that you don't realize just how weird even the most normal acting people are.  It takes a lot to get people who are 'hiding their power level' as it were to really open up to you about the weird stuff they're into.  It's easier to fraternize with people on familiar and safe subjects, so people usually stick to that.


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 30, 2017)

JCobalt said:


> I always have the phobia that even among strangers with common ground I have to break into this circle of people who already know each other.  I guess it's one of those things that gets easier the more you stick around though.
> 
> I guess that's another thing, too, is that you don't realize just how weird even the most normal acting people are.  It takes a lot to get people who are 'hiding their power level' as it were to really open up to you about the weird stuff they're into.  It's easier to fraternize with people on familiar and safe subjects, so people usually stick to that.


Oh, definitely. It's much worse when you start trying to socialize and make friends at the age of 24 with no coworkers to interact with.


----------



## JCobalt (Nov 30, 2017)

I often take for granted how lucky I am to have co-workers that I can confide my Sable Able waifu trash side with.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

I grew up with right wing religious fanatics as my freiwnds. Now that I've progressed beyond that, I don't have too many IRL freinds. ;(


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 30, 2017)

Honestly, I'm worried about acting too abnormal. It's always beneath the surface now, I used to feel much more relaxed and unconcerned. I kind of wish I could be like that again, just another generic content little sheep, but that behavior didn't lead to any meaningful relationships, goals, or hobbies; I was on auto-pilot. I've been trying to get that perfect balance of a relaxed behavior and a more motivated behavior without becoming too desperate/impatient or too aloof.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

JustSomeDude84 said:


> Honestly, I'm worried about acting too abnormal. It's always beneath the surface now, I used to feel much more relaxed and unconcerned. I kind of wish I could be like that again, just another generic content little sheep, but that behavior didn't lead to any meaningful relationships, goals, or hobbies; I was on auto-pilot. I've been trying to get that perfect balance of a relaxed behavior and a more motivated behavior without becoming too desperate/impatient or too aloof.



Imo, you should try to avoid these kinds of concerns. I've noticed that whenever I feel like I'm being weird/awkward, and I start worrying about it, it just makes me more weird/awkward. It's like some sort of loop.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Imo, you should try to avoid these kinds of concerns. I've noticed that whenever I feel like I'm being weird/awkward, and I start worrying about it, it just makes me more weird/awkward. It's like some sort of loop.



Yeah, because usually you're not actually worried about your behavior; you're worried about what other people think of your behavior. It can lead to modifying your behavior to something inauthentic, which people can detect (but usually ignore since so many people act artificial) and makes you feel self-betrayed.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 30, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, because usually you're not actually worried about your behavior; you're worried about what other people think of your behavior. It can lead to modifying your behavior to something inauthentic, which people can detect (but usually ignore since so many people act artificial) and makes you feel self-betrayed.


Exactly. The thing is that even though I'm very aware of that, it still happens to me (probably because of SA)


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 30, 2017)

I beg to differ. Modern society is open to wide selection of hobbies, lifestyles, religious choices and sexual orientations. Being an anime geek or listening to "weird" music isn't really that weird anymore, and so is not believing in God or dating with people of the same sex. In fact, things that were considered weird before, are now slowly becoming a respectable source of income - nobody would laugh at you if you're a bedroom coder (aka indie developer, in modern terms) or a cartoon illustrator, people'll be like, "Hey, that's a pretty cool job!".


----------



## AustinB (Nov 30, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> I beg to differ. Modern society is open to wide selection of hobbies, lifestyles, religious choices and sexual orientations. Being an anime geek or listening to "weird" music isn't really that weird anymore, and so is not believing in God or dating with people of the same sex. In fact, things that were considered weird before, are now slowly becoming a respectable source of income - nobody would laugh at you if you're a bedroom coder (aka indie developer, in modern terms) or a cartoon illustrator, people'll be like, "Hey, that's a pretty cool job!".


Yeah, that's true. I won't deny that. People are becoming more accepting at a seemingly rapid rate. But there's still many people out there that shun people for being "out the norm" and choose to act all fake and robotic so they don't get shunned themselves.


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 30, 2017)

AustinB said:


> I was actually thinking about watching that movie the other day lol.
> Is it any good?



Its as good as 80's sci fi movies go  I personally love the film


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 30, 2017)

AustinB said:


> Yeah, that's true. I won't deny that. People are becoming more accepting at a seemingly rapid rate. But there's still many people out there that shun people for being "out the norm" and choose to act all fake and robotic so they don't get shunned themselves.


But that was kinda always the case, for one reason or another. It's not even such a bad thing, and I don't fully understand what do you mean by "being fake and robotic". Not listening to niche or sophisticated music? Some people just aren't big musicheads, there's nothing wrong with that. Having popular tastes? Nothing wrong with that too - tons of people wear jeans+shirt combo and gush over Game of Thrones, all because jeans+shirt combo is very comfy, and Game of Thrones is a pretty great show. I can see your point when it comes to concern over people staying a bit too deep in the comfort zone when it comes to media, but being unique for the sake of being unique is even worse - I mean, there's no personality in actively trying to be unique, it's just vanity.


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Dec 1, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> But that was kinda always the case, for one reason or another. It's not even such a bad thing, and I don't fully understand what do you mean by "being fake and robotic". Not listening to niche or sophisticated music? Some people just aren't big musicheads, there's nothing wrong with that. Having popular tastes? Nothing wrong with that too - tons of people wear jeans+shirt combo and gush over Game of Thrones, all because jeans+shirt combo is very comfy, and Game of Thrones is a pretty great show. I can see your point when it comes to concern over people staying a bit too deep in the comfort zone when it comes to media, but being unique for the sake of being unique is even worse - I mean, there's no personality in actively trying to be unique, it's just vanity.


I think what he meant by "fake and robotic" was in reference to people who pretend to like things out of peer pressure, and act like they're interested when they don't have any passion or enthusiasm for what they're pretending to like. Essentially the Steve Buscemi "How do you do, fellow kids?" meme.


----------



## midnightsparky (Dec 2, 2017)

Thats a good question... yet at the same time those that really go against the grain either go unnoticed... or get flak like crazy...

The bandwagon sucks, it is sad that so many dont be unique and ignore real potential... it would be better if people would really just be their real selves. Hindsight is 20/20 though... if you dont follow your heart, you will forever be unhappy.

Easier said then done, but I rather have to wait for long time to find my happyness, then to live through a fake routine and disappointment as ALMOST everyone else I know has!

To simplify this for those who dont understand: I rather wait 15+ years for the right GIRL... then have been the bloke who has gone through 1 or more marriages, ankle biters and end up divorced...

IT would be simpler if people would just be themselves and piss off peer pressure and all that rubbish


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Dec 3, 2017)

lol you have never meet me thats for sure- lol i talk about furry stuff a lot and listen to Stevie Brock XD


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 3, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> ... lol i talk about furry stuff a lot...


Wait... what?!  So do I ♡ 
In my house it's three furries and one who tolerates our constant ranting...


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Dec 3, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Wait... what?!  So do I ♡
> In my house it's three furries and one who tolerates our constant ranting...


holy crap i with that was my house XD that would be awsome 4 furrys under one roof   ...err and 1 rooster XD


----------



## lupi900 (Dec 5, 2017)

Because of a mixture of peer pressure or that there just very shallow assholes. That see odd people who like either furry, experimental music & more as a attack on them personally.

Which is funny when they are same asses to quickly attack pop artists for being fake or shit.


----------



## TomVaporeon (Dec 5, 2017)

Consumer culture and the media tells people what is good and what is not for profit. Unfortunately, there are some aspects of these which are inescapable, like electricity, transport, internet and games. No matter what you do, you can't escape capitalism.


----------



## ScratchPocket (Dec 7, 2017)

Fun social experiment: get on an elevator and ride it facing the wrong way. 
It's sooo uncomfortable, especially for everyone else. >: )


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 7, 2017)

ScratchPocket said:


> Fun social experiment: get on an elevator and ride it facing the wrong way.
> It's sooo uncomfortable, especially for everyone else. >: )



I like doing oddball things to see how people react. Some people might give you a look that says, "I know you're trying to draw attention to yourself, your stupid jerk."

Others might think you're about to hold up the elevator and freak.

Others would studiously ignore you so hard you can see their IGNORE gears churning.

And I bet I could tell you the socioeconomic status of each person's reaction, too.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2017)

ScratchPocket said:


> Fun social experiment: get on an elevator and ride it facing the wrong way.
> It's sooo uncomfortable, especially for everyone else. >: )


Been there, done that. 

You should have a car stop at the road, lie on the hood, cry for a couple of seconds, get back up, and look at the driver as if you've seen a ghost. The kids were the best though. They laughed their asses off in the backseat. Parents however? Eh, not so much. 

On-topic: It's called basic social behaviour. Social deviants always end up outside the norm. Not everyone is going to fit, be it willingly or unwillingly.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 8, 2017)

Fuck you


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 8, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Fuck you


who is this for?


----------

